# First panel



## Jeano (Jun 6, 2014)

First panel. Been working for six weeks. Looking for comments, criticism, suggestions and what ever else you guys come up with! Cheers!

http://imgur.com/sIQQaIq


http://imgur.com/AjIhW1n


http://imgur.com/Uymtccn


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Good job especially for a first panel. Keep it up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice work, way better than the panel I did last summer in class. I love seeing EMT any day of the week.

Next time you post, use the


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jeano said:


> First panel. Been working for six weeks. Looking for comments, criticism, suggestions and what ever else you guys come up with! Cheers!
> ]


Very nice and gutsy, 6 months and not afraid to post pictures of your work I have 44 years and will not do that. The waters here are populated with sharks


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good.
Personally, I like to lace my neutrals and grounds first. That way, they don't cross over the branch circuits.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks good! Nice and neat!
2 minor criticisms if I may... 
Personally I'd lose back to back EMT connectors for the nipple in between the two panels and either go with an 84 cct panel (2 - 42 cct ones) and the double lug kit, or use a rigid nipple and double locknut it...
The other one is to turn the heads of your tyraps to the back, so that the future guys don't end up lookin like they just got in a fight with a bobcat...
Just my 2 cents, but it does look good though!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice work! I like it.

A couple of things I would have done differently;

1) The interior of most panels like these can be rotated for either top or bottom feed. I would have made both panels bottom feed, this way the big wire doesn't run up the side of the panel on the left.

2) Remove the blue tape from the panel on the right and place it closer to the lug, like the reds. 

3) Have the small wire closer to the edge of the can. The way it is, if a termination burns up, the heat will spread to the other wires, but with more distance from the breaker to the bundle, it'll be less likely to heat the other wire.

Overall though, I'm pretty impressed! Good work.


----------



## Jeano (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'll keep it in mind. Got about six more panels in this damn school!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jeano said:


> First panel. Been working for six weeks. Looking for comments, criticism, suggestions and what ever else you guys come up with! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


''''''

Nice Job:thumbup:


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

looks great, my first boss wouldn't let me touch a panel for months


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

So this is school? The whole being extra neat and tye wrapping wires won't fly in the real world.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> So this is school? The whole being extra neat and tye wrapping wires won't fly in the real world.


It does some places. I know what you mean, I used to work that way, for good reason. I do maintenance now, and get to do work the way the op shows. Its nice.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

My panels used to be much neater. I don't have time for that now....


----------



## Jeano (Jun 6, 2014)

nof123 said:


> looks great, my first boss wouldn't let me touch a panel for months


Well, I lucked out really. Got started running the feeder pipe, worked hard and now he's letting me make them up.


----------



## Jeano (Jun 6, 2014)

BuzzKill said:


> So this is school? The whole being extra neat and tye wrapping wires won't fly in the real world.


Nope, haven't started school yet. And my boss was actually pretty happy. Pretty sure he doesn't expect speed out of me yet.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> So this is school? The whole being extra neat and tye wrapping wires won't fly in the real world.


And neither would sloppy work in lots of parts in the real world... Maybe that's why some electricians only get to work in some panels once...


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

glen1971 said:


> And neither would sloppy work in lots of parts in the real world... Maybe that's why some electricians only get to work in some panels once...


naw, buzzkill contracts, where theres no place for eating up time and materials just for esthetics......been there


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Tell the jw to use rigid nipples between the tubs. The 2 connector and short ass piece of pipe looks like hammered doo doo. We call them dog bones


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Tell the jw to use rigid nipples between the tubs. The 2 connector and short ass piece of pipe looks like hammered doo doo. We call them dog bones



And get your damn ears pierced....._both of them!!_


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

How about a wireway installed above the panels? Neat job!:thumbsup:


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good. You will find different ways to make it better for you. As a on the job learning exp. The only thing I like to do with section panels are to as someone said . Line to main one end feed through other end and lfeeder in same as previous feeder out. For me its about less wire = less work and less cost

learning to learn


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

wendon said:


> How about a wireway installed above the panels? Neat job!:thumbsup:


That's a good call.. I usually put 3-2" nipples between the panel and the wire way.. Then I try and put the odd ccts in the left and the evens in the right and leave the center for spare... That way the only cross in the panel is the neutrals..


----------



## chvylvnsprky (Jun 29, 2013)

That looks great! 2 things:

If you use tie wrap pads, you can stick them to the back of the can and force your hots to run down in a straight line until they reach the breaker. 

The other is to get your homeruns to the back of the can right when they enter at the top and bundled to the rest of the runs so they look like 1 wire until they split off to their breaker.

If I'm judging a panel, the first thing I'll look at is how much silver I can see (the back of the can). The more you can see, the better.

I'm being nit-picky though. I'll take that look any day over what I've seen.

I would hire you,


----------

